# Is pine straw good to use in a dog park



## cgriffin

Pine straw would help with the mud, I use straw in my yard that stays muddy this time of the year. Are you taking it upon yourself to put the straw out in a public dog park?


----------



## lhowemt

By pine straw do you mean pine needles? If so, yes it works well because it is tough and the dirt falls through it. But it tends to clump together so can get moved around a bit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Pine straw (hay) or pine needles, either i think would help. 
Since you're in FL, pine needles are most likely very accessible.


----------



## kellyguy

The only caveat about pine straw is that you will never have ornamental grass growing where it piles up. It decomposes and turns the soil acidic. Weeds and crabgrass will still grow though.


----------



## lhowemt

kellyguy said:


> The only caveat about pine straw is that you will never have ornamental grass growing where it piles up. It decomposes and turns the soil acidic. Weeds and crabgrass will still grow though.


Thia is not correct. It is often assumed to be the case as the needles do release acid under the tree from which they fall. But once they are on the ground and gathered and used as mulch, they do not acidify any further. I used it for years at our old house for drought tolerant garden mulch. It works like any other mulch does, not by changing the ph. When i was studying to become a Master Gardener, we actually did experiments to disprove this.


----------



## maxesmum

This is an RV park not really public and we have talked to management. I am not familiar with pine straw and wondered if the dogs would get any pitch residue from it. It is used quite a bit as mulch here in Florida but have not heard about it being used in conjunction with animals. Does the pine pitch come through when it is used in this manner?


----------



## boomers_dawn

I'm not sure what pine straw is. Is it a kind of hay or cut grass? 
If that's the case, I wanted to use hay to insulate my chicken coop but an experienced bird farmer friend advised against it because when it gets wet it gets moldy and constantly needs to be changed. Just sharing, in case you are referring to some kind of cut grass / straw / hay.

BTW - he was right because I took a whole bale and propped it against one side as a windbreak and it was a total mold and mildew magnet


----------



## lhowemt

maxesmum said:


> This is an RV park not really public and we have talked to management. I am not familiar with pine straw and wondered if the dogs would get any pitch residue from it. It is used quite a bit as mulch here in Florida but have not heard about it being used in conjunction with animals. Does the pine pitch come through when it is used in this manner?


I don't think there would be any noticable residue. The key is brown stuff only, not green or sticks/branches.


----------



## MaggieandBailey

I use it like cgriffin, on the muddy spots during the winter. I have not seen any sap/pitch residue on my dogs.


----------



## cgriffin

Well, I have really no idea what pine straw is - I am using straw - plain old simple straw and no idea what from but I know it is not pine. I am thinking it is straw from some kind of a grain field most likely.
I would think anything on the dirt is better than nothing.


----------



## lhowemt

I think it is pine needles

http://pinestraw.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lhowemt said:


> I think it is pine needles
> 
> Pine Straw Store - Pine Straw To Your Door®


Yes it is, that's what we use in our planting beds.
It's used a lot in this area because it's easy to get and less expensive to use than other types of mulch.

It's sold in bales.










*cgriffin,* I think what you're using is what we refer to here as being being hay, we've used it when we have put grass seed down, then put the hay over it to hold the grass seed in place until it germinates. It also is sold in the small bales as the pine needles are. The picture of the one below looks like it's freshly cut, it's still pretty green. The ones we've used were yellow bales.


----------



## MaggieandBailey

We also use it as "mulch" in our backyard flower beds...


----------



## hubbub

Several friends use what we call "pine straw" (really dropped pine needled - so they are brown) throughout their yards for their dogs. In fact, I just had someone take 4 full truckloads from the final raking of my yard today. I found that freshly fallen needles would retain some sticky residue, but any needles stuck in my girl's fur were easy to remove and not a big deal at all. I also use it as mulch in my beds and in areas that were designated for my girl to do her business 

After seeing the link for pine straw deliveries, I think I may have given away a lot of money! 

Now, hay vs straw: hay is cut before it goes to seed, briefly allowed to dry, then gathered for animal feed (generally it's greenish, smells fragrant and the bales are HEAVY!). Straw is what is left over after the plant has gone to seed - post harvest (think wheat). It's cut and baled - it's great for animal bedding or as light mulch when a lawn has been seeded (the bales are pale yellow and very light). There are still some remainder seeds left from the harvest so things will sprout.

So, to answer your question - Yes, I think pine straw would be great for your dog park


----------



## maxesmum

Thanks everyone for great information. I am thinking this may be our best resort.
Again.....Thanks!!!


----------

